# 3 days old



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

So sweet! I see the sheep has been enlisted to help.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness, they're precious! Soooo tiny!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just way too cute!! good thing they're not border collies!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my god, I just want to squeeze them! They are SO adorable...


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats on the litter, they are adorable! Glad to see that mum and babies are doing well.

I look forward to seeing them grow...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Is that 9 babies? They are so cute....


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats! They are so tiny and adorable.


...so is Bueller getting a younger brother or sister??


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

gorgeous puppies and mommy of course


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

esSJay said:


> Congrats! They are so tiny and adorable.
> 
> 
> ...so is Bueller getting a younger brother or sister??


HAHAHA! Right now, we still have little Miss Louise (now known as "Clara") here. She will be going to Seattle, WA, right after Labor Day. Bueller will miss her terribly. If he is really, _really _sad, and pulls that card on The Dogfather, keeping one of these babies would not be out of the realm of possiblity. I have first and second pick. So, we'll see... 
Beyond that, there _is _a new Pointer baby from a_ very_ special litter with our name on it. I'm so excited about her that I cannot stand it!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They are so darling, sweet little babies.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Laura, they are so precious!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, so cute!!! Three days old...sigh...must be amazing to see them grow from day 1!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

All I can say Laura is :--big_grin:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

inge said:


> Oh, so cute!!! Three days old...sigh...must be amazing to see them grow from day 1!


It really is. Anyone who has raised a litter from birth will attest to the fact that they change by the hour...


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Laura, CONGRATS!!!! 
I am so very jealous... I wish I could just lay down in there with Momma and help her out a little.... 

So very sweet...


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

How sweet they are.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

They are so cute!! They look really really tiny...is it just the composition of the photo (comparison to the lamb) or are they smaller than average? Either way - they are just precious!


----------



## KissOfGold (Mar 23, 2010)

omg look at those tiny lil bundles of gold so sweet


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> They are so cute!! They look really really tiny...is it just the composition of the photo (comparison to the lamb) or are they smaller than average? Either way - they are just precious!


 
Not small! (That's a purty big lamb... The average weight was 13.5 oz. And there were 11 total. Sadly, 2 were stillborn, several hours after the nine were delivered. We had a couple that were 12 oz (have gained _several _oz already) and a couple that were closer to a pound. That's a load! (Mandy agrees...)


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

They are too cute! My heart just goes pitter patter looking at them. I think I had that same lamb when I was little, in fact, I think I still have that lamb somewhere mine has a singed ear though... I got a little too close to the wood stove.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

They are just adorable! Is that a sleep sheep in there with them 

The Goldens are going to be quite put out if you get another Pointer, you know! They might not mind so much if you kept a Crew baby as well


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

omg babieeeees.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Omg, i love puppies!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> They are just adorable! Is that a sleep sheep in there with them
> 
> The Goldens are going to be quite put out if you get another Pointer, you know! They might not mind so much if you kept a Crew baby as well


 
Ha! Yes, a sleep sheep. They count to one and are asleep!!! lol 
Historically, there has always been two Pointers here. And the Goldens have been quite sure that the reason they are here is strictly for their entertainment! A Crew baby would just be a bonus :dblthumb2


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

That's a lot of noses to feed. 

Enjoy the first few weeks before they turn into little gremlins.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> That's a lot of noses to feed.
> 
> Enjoy the first few weeks before they turn into little gremlins.


We are, as we speak, preparing for a full blown terrorist attack...:curtain:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in LOVE!!! Laura, they're precious. AND a new pointer baby? Wow, it's Christmas in August at your place.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I'm in LOVE!!! Laura, they're precious. AND a new pointer baby? Wow, it's Christmas in August at your place.


Not quite...the Pointer isn't due until approximately September 10. So we'll have that new baby around Thanksgiving. (Granting that Lil has a girl that the breeder deems suitable...:crossfing this is my _dream_ litter). And a Crew baby would be ready a bit before Halloween... Any way you cut that cake it's looking like a BUSY fall here!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I LOVE cake!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

They are adorable--until I picture 9 little razor sharp mouth, lol.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a beautiful litter of pups - congrats!!


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

They are just lovely i adore puppys amazing how fast they grow as well.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh my they are adorable, love their colouring


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Awww... little cocktail weenies!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

mist said:


> Oh my they are adorable, love their colouring


 
Oooh, they have "colouring" !!!! That clinches it... we'll sell 'em as "English Cremes" ! :curtain:

(KIDDING!!!)


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

What a great mommy. I could just sit there and watch them for days and days and days.....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

They are adorable! I don't know how you (Breeders) are able to bring such glorious little fuzz balls into the world and then part with them...though we mere owners are all so glad you do.  Do I detect a little red baby in there? Sorry about the 2 you lost. Mama must have been huge and exhausted.

Congrat's.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Oooh, they have "colouring" !!!! That clinches it... we'll sell 'em as "English Cremes" ! :curtain:
> 
> (KIDDING!!!)


lol, you could always export them to the UK and sell them as rare traditional American goldens :


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh, they are so adorable and tiny!


----------

